# CS3 Student Software



## elbeas (Nov 14, 2007)

What's the scoop on upgrading Student versions of CS3? Can this software be used commercially? Checked the Adobe site-no clear answers.

Thanks...


----------



## jonpb (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi There,

Adobe has three versions of licensing (I believe):
Commercial
Student
Education

It's my understanding that with educational and student licensing, upgrade pricing is not available (you wouldn't be able to purchase the 'CS4' upgrade). Also, I believe that commercial endeavors are not allowed, but I'm sure there's a minimum amount that one can legally earn and not run afoul of licensing agreements.

~j


----------



## hawki18 (Nov 16, 2007)

I bought the student version of CS3  ext.  It stated that the versioin I was sold is full version just with different pricing and it could be used to upgrade with no issues at all.


----------

